

What iOS 6 Mobile Safari Offers Front End Devs - taitems
http://taitems.tumblr.com/post/24936855546/what-ios-6-mobile-safari-offers-front-end-devs

======
stephen_g
My favourite by far is the smart app banners. Because I almost _never_ want to
download your app. It annoys me to no end having a full screen advertisement
to download an application appear every time I go to a lot of sites, instead
of taking me directly to the regular site that _works fine_ in Safari...

So I really hope that websites move over to this new method, because at worst
it is far less intrusive, and at best it will be able to be completely
disabled so I don't have to see it at all!

~~~
miniatureape
There aren't any docs yet according to the article, but this is almost
definitely an un-standardized meta tag or something. For mobile devs, it
removes some (boilerplate) code and standardizes the user experience, which is
good. My only hope is that they made the syntax open enough that it will
support other app stores (so a similar tag can be used if android decides to
follow along). If it's <itunes> or something, well, screw them.

~~~
pooriaazimi
I'm completely speculating (my agent hasn't approved iOS 6 SDK License yet and
I can't access the docs), but if I were to implement this feature, I'd bake it
into the App Store. Say you created IMDB.app. You can specify (in a plist)
which domains your app operates on (imdb.com, imdb.de) and Safari would
automatically open up that banner when you visited those domain IF YOU DON'T
HAVE IT INSTALLED ALREADY. Something like <itunes='imdb' lang='en/us'> is the
worst option I think. AND, would cause confusion. What if all websites decided
to include this little tag on behalf of an advertiser to promote an app?
That's the nightmare scenario IMO.

~~~
shadesandcolour
This was how I thought it would work too (I haven't seen the docs yet). I
figured that you would specify either when you build your app or somewhere in
iTunes connect and when the app store itself will tell safari what sites it
should show the notification banner for.

~~~
pooriaazimi
She agreed to the license now, and I took a look at docs. As my parent had
mentioned (and I apparently missed it!), there are no docs regarding those
Smart Banners yet. And release notes says:

    
    
        In iOS 6 beta 1, Smart App Banners in Safari show App Store information
        for an app above web content. In this seed, the app launching UI and 
        functionality portion of Smart App Banners is not available.
    

So it seems we have to wait till seed 2.

This quora question is about the same thing, but without any answers (yet):
<http://www.quora.com/iOS-6/How-will-Smart-App-Banners-work>

------
ooobo
Any improvements to the 'web app'* experience? For example, background audio,
faster JS performance?

    
    
      * using <meta name="apple-mobile-web-app-capable" content="yes">

~~~
ceejayoz
I've long wondered what Apple's plan for that. They still haven't added a way
to specify an @2x splash screen for fullscreen web apps, so it feels pretty
abandoned.

~~~
taylorfausak
That's technically true, but they don't need to. You can use the same markup
as the @1x splash screens and target retina devices with media queries. I
wrote a blog post explaining exactly how to do it:
[http://taylor.fausak.me/2012/03/27/ios-web-app-icons-and-
sta...](http://taylor.fausak.me/2012/03/27/ios-web-app-icons-and-startup-
images/)

------
highpixels
Finally support for input type="file"!

~~~
cheeze
It is almost... too easy now...

------
aufreak3
Am _really_ surprised (and pleased) to see web audio API on the list. But a
part of me wonders if it is true. It hasn't yet come to ship in Safari on the
desktop and is only available via nightlies afaik.

~~~
i386
I hear web audio is in Safari 6.

------
huskyr
Looks pretty nice. I wonder if the web audio improvements also mean they
ditched the 'click to play' bug/feature for audio and video elements.

------
youngtaff
Still no support for NavigationTiming so stats tools like Google Analytics
won't be able to tell you how long pages take to load.

------
luchs
So, does the remote debugging also work with Safari for Windows?

------
tosh
I wonder if they support IndexedDB

~~~
tegansnyder
That would be a blessing.

